

Design Freebies - dami
http://freebies.knok.me

======
swah
Hmm, those are PSD resources, how do I use it?

~~~
jonalexr
The one labeled "Web App Template" is a working HTML/CSS/JS website and we'll
be releasing HTML/CSS versions of all the PSDs soon. Send an email over to
hello@knok.me and we'll let you know once they're out!

------
dkroy
Really, really nice. Thanks!

~~~
dami
Glad you like it! We'll be adding more shortly!

------
nfranchise
Brilliant! Thanks for these.

------
vijayjeyapalan
This is legit man, thanks!

------
vinojeyapalan
Love it!

